# Purple finch in love



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

One of my favorite parts of spring and early summer is watching all of the wild birds trying to "wow" their mate. A good share of them do this on our deck rail, so we always get a kick out of all of their fancy moves. I finally caught a little footage of a male purple finch doing his dance today, so I thought I'd share.
What do you think the little lady is thinking? Total boredom, hmm he looks interesting, WOW!, etc.?



I took this through a window, so it's not the greatest quality, but you can still get the better part of it.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I love watching the birds come to our numerous feeders. Saw the same displays from purple finches a couple of weeks ago, most times the female just flies away leaving the male wondering what went wrong.

This year is the first year that we've ever had orioles visit. I saw one in the neighborhood and put grape jelly out and they've been consistent visitors every since. Even the robins are eating the jelly, I've never seen that.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I enjoyed watching the display, even if the female seemed somewhat underwhelmed. Thank you for sharing, I don't have the opportunity to witness that type of display here and it's such fun to see.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's so cute. He's saying "Hey baby! Look at this! How do you like this! Come on baby! No one compares to me!"

Kinda the same with humans, isn't it?!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> That's so cute. He's saying "Hey baby! Look at this! How do you like this! Come on baby! No one compares to me!"


hahahahha thats great


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

That's awesome! I'm jealous! I never get to see songbirds often, let alone displaying! Very cool.

If you guys liked that, You'll love the Planet Earth series, I think the deciduous forest episode with the birds of paradise:









i didnt know purple finches displayed so similarly. i guess i thought they just sang to their ladies! LOL.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Six - Is that planet earth series just the coolest series you've ever seen!! I've watch many of them and still come away with my jaw on the ground and my eyes bugged out!!! [smilie=b:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! Yes, I get the biggest kick out of all of their different displays.

I need to get the HD version of Planet Earth one of these days too, so I can see it in it's full spectrum.

nailalc, aren't the Orioles cool? We have them come through every year, and this year a female almost emptied our Hummingbird feeder, but about the time I get an actual Oriole feeder out, they are gone again. I do put orange halves out for them and they like it, plus a bunch of other birds also indulge, so it's worth it.
We also try to put jam or jelly out for the Robins since it always has to snow quite a bit after they get here and I worry about them.

Right now we have a bird out there that is perfectly emulating a cell phone ringing, right down to the timing between rings. The first day I heard it I had to look all over thinking someone left a phone out there somewhere, but it's coming out of a tree, so I can only assume it's a starling since they are such good mimics.... LOL!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great clip, Jan.


----------



## JoyfulGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

I dunno what the lady bird is thinking but I'm wondering why male birds naturally know how important dancing is and it can be such a difficult concept to get across to male humans...


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

That video is awesome! 

This year I got to see the Northern Flicker showing off.

Thanks for the tip on the jelly. I've seen an Oriole twice and enjoy watching different birds in the yard.


----------

